# finally some pics



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

hey mates.
as i have said earlier, i am the portuguese member with the most posts (uhhh huu), not that i am making any race, its just, to show my enthusiastic attitude towards this forum and this community.
a skyline has always been a dream car. finally i had the opportunity to buy one. its a car you cant buy in portugal, so the only way is to go to the uk to get one.
my previous cars have been:
'90 vw golf 2 1.3 cl+
'98 peugeot 106 gti
'99 honda integra type-r
'01 mitsubishi lancer evo 6 rs2

and now the present is a '95 nissan skyline r33 gt-r

since i have played gran turismo on the playstation, that i wanted to do the 3 redheads. the b18c-6, the 4g63 and the rb26dett (turns out that my rb is not redhead, but its a punk rock girl or something with blue hair).

enough chit chat.
as soon as the opportunity appeared i searched the uk for a good r33, which is my favourite model.
since i am portuguese, a lot of dealers didnt answer me. the one that really got my attention was Jurgen from JM-imports, which was in japan when i contacted him, coincidently, buying "my" car.
and so it happened, booked my flight to england, and then travelled north to newcastle. it was really love at first sight. so then followed the 3000km trip back home, where the car really surprassed my expectations. it really went very well. no oil consumption, no temp rise, no misfires, no nothing.
since i bought the car, i have done some modifications to add to the huge list jurgen gave me. power fc, nismo afms, cusco rollbar, hks radcap, splitfire coilpacks (later fault), ngk plugs, and some more things. i have a huge thank to make to jurgen at jm-imports and ryan at 2bar tuning who tuned my car beyond my expectations.

now the part where will will start to really enjoy the post (at least i hope you will).

love at first sight pic from japan










no hicas hooray










car being mapped by ryan










full valet by jm-imports










leaving newcastle










sexyback










north of france










first time it got home










first time properly washed











continues


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

first trackday





































random pics














































hope you like it guys
take care


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Lovely car mate, congrats.

Love the wheels.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks mate.
its strange. they are 18, but they really dont look like they are.
i can say that they are far lighter than my ex evo oz superturismo in 17


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That looks like a very clean example.:smokin:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

That's a really lovely 33.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

She looks great man.


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Like the others have said.. it looks a real nice example


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Beautiful car


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

sweet ride


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

great looking R33, did the car come from Global Autos?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Stunning car mate!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is a beautiful R33.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Lovely car and great photos!


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice car Light


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Well done mate, after all that travelling you must be over the moon to finally have her back.

She looks a beautiful example, although not the _best_ of colours :chuckle: 

Please keep us updated on any developments you make on her


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Very clean and tidy car and the wheels look great on it. I also like the gloss black splitter, nice


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Really like that......wheels suit it and it sits nice.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

mate, she is beautiful !! I love it, sits nice, great wheels and looks gorgeous after her valet!!

congrats!:clap:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

steveyturbo said:


> great looking R33, did the car come from Global Autos?


hi "dc2" mate =)
no, it was imported by jurgen @ jm-imports. really top class cars


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for the kind comments everybody
hello bretheren fili, thanks.

smigzy, like i said, i love white 33's with black lips, just like yours


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks nismo. i really love white cars. my dc2, and my evo were white. and my f430 will be white...... yeah right.
=)
at first sight i fell in love with the wheels. i wanted to buy some black nismos, but unfortunately my wallet doesnt let me have 2 sets of 18 wheels, so i will keep the enkeis
jurgen made a long polish and when i first saw the outside of the car, i was really astounished.

the trip was very tireing but it was great. the night before i left lisbon i didnt sleep. after a ton of setbacks regarding the trasnportation from lisbon to newcastle, when i entered jurgens garage, i went mad. it was the closest i had ever been to a true jdm garage. and seeing my ultimate dream car (that i will ever afford) was really nice. it was a trip of a lifetime. would suggest everyone should make a road trip even once in his/her life.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

I dream of that hard pipe kit.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

That car looks awesome from the back, especially the one of it on the track!!!

WHITE SKYLINES LOOK AWESOME!!!!! :clap: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

Your car is magnificent :thumbsup:.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Cliff J said:


> Very clean and tidy car and the wheels look great on it. I also like the gloss black splitter, nice


Hey, thats my old splitter.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys,
i also wish to thank all of you for your help with my issues.

myline: it might be a good piping kit, but from what i have heard, trust intakes are not so good. lets find out in the future

duncan: we talked before, right? you were the user from newcastle that was going to see the car.
thanks for suplying the spoiler as when the car left japan, the spoiler installed was this one


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey man thats a really nice GTR you got there, Whites the best, rite...:smokin:


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice GTR, congrats on purchasing your dream car


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Have to say I am surprised. Good taste, great car, and great photos! Well done on following your dream, and congratulations on striking gold. 
(From one 33 owner to another!  )


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

driftboy said:


> Hey man thats a really nice GTR you got there, Whites the best, rite...:smokin:



hey si.
still waiting for time to fit the rollcage and see if it fits.
i cut 4,5cms. from the main arch b pillar bar. lets see how it goes.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thrust:
just like i say everyone that says, "oh my god, that is my dream car".
if you really really really want something, go for it.
even if it seems that its really far away, just put your maximum effort into it, and you will eventually make it sooner or later. remember that it takes hard work, and sometimes a lot of choices and priorities.
good luck everyone.
and thanks for your kind comments


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi man, who makes these hicas removal jobbies...??

I like the way you can totaly delete all the hicas crap with these as apposed to just locking it out with a bar etc...

no hicas hooray


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

i believe this hicas removal kit is from cusco, but i am not sure, as my japanese is a bit rusty


----------



## Tofu_86 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi there mate!

Nice to ear theres another skyline in Portugal, specialy such a beauty...  

Btw...do you now how many there are for sure? Right now i can only count 4 (your's, a white BNR32, a red ECR33 and a DR30), but i now there are more...they're all (the R30 is right here in the north) in the center and south!

Take good care of it... 

ps: if you want check out our forum, and post your car there :smokin:


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

wow nice car mate, not a 33 fan too be honest but looking at this one could convert me! well impressed


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Super clean and super tidy. Defo a show winner!

Hope to get my R32 GTR on this level.

Baz


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks mates.
rossy, 32, 33, 34, it must be a personal choice.
i believe that the looks on the 33 are my favourite.
but i must admit that 32 and 34 are probably the best ones in what comes to track time.

pervert. as i said before, i am sure, that with effort and hard work, everything is possible.

tofu, nice to see you mate. i believe that there are 2 more gt-r's.
we have to meet. which one is yours?


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Light-R said:


> thanks for the comments guys,
> i also wish to thank all of you for your help with my issues.
> 
> myline: it might be a good piping kit, but from what i have heard, trust intakes are not so good. lets find out in the future
> ...


I drove 80 miles to Newcastle to deliver the black splitter for your car.
Its a beautiful example.... love the 33 in white.
Congratulations.....


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks mate.
i really appreciate it. the other one is not much of my likings


----------



## tommo (Sep 10, 2006)

*nice car*

cracking car mate.


----------

